# No more surge when offline



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I no longer get the surge screen when I'm offline. I actually have to be online to see it now. And when you log off it freezes The Surge and does not update until you log back in


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

Mines working fine. Log out and update the app and try again.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I notice that when I'm offline, all surge shows but goes away after 10-15 minutes or so. Close the app anopen it back up and the surge (if there is still any) reappears.

YMMV


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Drivingforfun said:


> Mines working fine. Log out and update the app and try again.


just to see pretty colors? Pass, too much work.


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

SHalester said:


> just to see pretty colors? Pass, too much work.


Who said anything about pretty colors.. I want that loot...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Drivingforfun said:


> Who said anything about pretty colors.. I want that loot...


<yawn>


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Updated reinstall factory reset all same outcome...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

it's a feature.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> it's a feature.


What kind of feature is a "feature" if you have no control over the feature?

Besides that your ass must be jealous cuz there's a lot of s*** that comes out of your mouth


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Drivingforfun said:


> Who said anything about pretty colors.. I want that loot...
> 
> View attachment 512546


$9 is not loot! Uber loves you for accepting the $9 stipend while they pocket the rest. &#129318;‍♀


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> What kind of feature is a "feature" if you have no control over the feature?
> 
> Besides that your ass must be jealous cuz there's a lot of s*** that comes out of your mouth


You always look very surprised at your world

YES

At least now I know you picked your avatar correctly.


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> $9 is not loot! Uber loves you for accepting the $9 stipend while they pocket the rest. &#129318;‍♀


It is loot when I long haul them and Uber up pays it to $30+ on a $10 ride. And I do it multiple times a day..

Ohh and thanx for your opinion


----------

